# Why do people hate socially awkward people?



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I was reading a post on yahoo answers and a lot of people had some negative things to say about people who are socially awkward. Here is the link....

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081116213718AAiQrHR

What do you think? Do you think that "extroverts" view people with SA like this?? I always wondered how people viewed me. But I never thought it would be like this..  Is this why its hard for us to connect with people or make friendships?

***disclaimer - I know yahoo answers is not the best place for these types of questions, but I just wanted to see how people respond. It doesnt matter if the answers arent the best. I just want to hear YOUR responses.

*When I use the word "hate", I don't mean it literally. I am asking do they DISLIKE socially awkward people?* We tend to react to social situations a bit differently.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Best Answer sums it up quote nicely. 

The other answers were about people who don't have social anxiety, but are more anti-social. They prefer to be isolated rather then being forced too, and it seems to me too that they either dont like people or just aren't on the same level as normal people, maybe less mature. At least that's my thought


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

People on Yahoo Answers are not legitimate sources for these types of questions. I'd say maybe post a question in a more adultish forum.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

rdrr said:


> People on Yahoo Answers are not legitimate sources for these types of questions. I'd say maybe post a question in a more adultish forum.


^This. :yes


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

rdrr said:


> People on Yahoo Answers are not legitimate sources for these types of questions. I'd say maybe post a question in a more adultish forum.


dont take things so seriously. it is a great question. i know that yahoo answers is not the best place to find answers, but its just interesting to see different perspectives.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't know why extroverts have it out for us. I've never understood that.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the Best Answer said it the best. I am very much like the description and I know it's hard for others to get to know me and that is a bad thing in a social world. I am this way because of SA and from past traumatic childhood experiences.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> dont take things so seriously. it is a great question. i know that yahoo answers is not the best place to find answers, but its just interesting to see different perspectives.


I'm sorry for being so serious, and i never said anything about the question... But I think the issue is people really don't 'hate' socially awkward people, a socially awkward person will act in a way that a super social person with high self-esteem will not or maybe ever understand and the super social person will not know how to act and might be uncomfortable.

And us as socially anxious people, the over analyzing worrying about one's self 10 times over type, will take this as hate towards us or other negative thoughts we obsess about ourselves.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

D11 said:


> I think the Best Answer said it the best. I am very much like the description and I know it's hard for others to get to know me and that is a bad thing in a social world. I am this way because of SA and from past traumatic childhood experiences.


likewise.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I'm sorry for being so serious, and i never said anything about the question... But I think the issue is people really don't 'hate' socially awkward people, a socially awkward person will act in a way that a super social person with high self-esteem will not or maybe ever understand and the super social person will not know how to act and might be uncomfortable.
> 
> And us as socially anxious people, the over analyzing worrying about one's self 10 times over type, will take this as hate towards us or other negative thoughts we obsess about ourselves.


haha...its just funny how us with SA can make extroverts uncomfortable...lol.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

To be honest some SA members frustrate me too because they can type but cant talk. And when you do talk to them its like a frozen statue as though their in pain, and give off impression they dont like you at all, even though inside they do. I try to empathize and be friendly but at some point it gets tiring.

Am not being rude but honest, its like they can chat with you online and be funny but in real life its total opposite and convo is painful. I personally am shy and have mild SA but i can function and carry convo, so when i meet another SA i am nice and sweet but i cant connect because i know their hiding themselves, so am left in awkward position.

I dont think anyone hates us but they might find us hard to understand. Because those with extreme SA may come off as rude or mean because there is no emotion or confidence.

Hopefully we all grow and prosper into amazing indivduals


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that we might come off as boring to some people. We don't talk much, so we can't really entertain people much. I doubt many people consider that the quiet ones might have a problem, and are quick to assume that they're just boring, bland nobodies. So we're not worth their time I guess. That's what I think at least. But some of the best people I know are extroverts. I think it's just the egotistical ones that look down on us.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

We made them uncomfortable because they have no clue how to deal with us. We don't give much information about ourselves, but the same time they don't make the effort to ask us and they give up easily.
In my case it's becuse I have avoidance tendencies and I'm a serious person.


----------



## Katiie (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the best answer explained it very well. Awkard people make some (not all) extroverted people feel threatened, I think it's because they are insecure themselves, maybe  
If we put ourselves in their shoes and imagined how it would be to try to speak to an introverted person who doesn't respond to our attempts to initialize a friendly conversation, I can imagine we would be a bit taken back ourselves....though that wouldn't give us a reason to hate them though.


----------



## LovelyAmor (Nov 23, 2010)

Katiie said:


> I think the best answer explained it very well. Awkard people make some (not all) extroverted people feel threatened, I think it's because they are insecure themselves, maybe
> If we put ourselves in their shoes and imagined how it would be to try to speak to an introverted person who doesn't respond to our attempts to initialize a friendly conversation, I can imagine we would be a bit taken back ourselves....though that wouldn't give us a reason to hate them though.


:ditto


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think the world _hates _socially-awkward people.

I think they enjoy making fun of socially-awkward people, though.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't relate. I find a lot of people feel kinda sorry for me and try to "mother"/nurture or take care of me. This includes my parents, my girlfriends/wife and even my relatives and friends (at least my closest ones). They basically treat me like a little kid and I usually lap it up, because I know I can use all the help I can get. Also at work everybody likes working with me because they could boss me around, even though I was supposedly their boss. Why would people hate people with SAD? I thought they are basically push-overs and easy to get along with?


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie to you. I have no idea how to socialize with people who have no idea how to socialize with me. Therefore socially awkward people make me feel I am being put in an awkward position. But I think it's more so because I am feeling exactly what they are feeling, rather than ignoring how they feel and pushing on with the social chatter. I find really extroverted people are in fact, the best at dealing with socially awkward people. They don't pay attention to the subtle clues, so they can just continue trying to bring that socially awkward person out without a care. Whereas people who aren't so happy go lucky and outspoken (that is, the majority of people) will just start to feel awkward because they are reading the awkwardness and becoming socially awkward themselves. 

I do have to say though, when drinking at a party or at a bar, I gravitate instantly to the quietest person in the room that feels the most out of place, because I have a strong desire to just have them talk about what they feel like talking about. And I just listen. People at parties give me funny looks because I'm always with the socially awkward guy talking my ear off. I guess that makes me look awkward, but I just feel better knowing a person is having someone listen to them instead of sulking in a corner letting everything be pent up, plus, nobody else at the party will feel "stuck" with them if I'm in that position. I'm kinda weird like that. And it's not because I feel sorry for anyone, it's cuz I relate to them on that level. I always hated feeling left out and out of place, and I know exactly how it feels, so I want everyone to feel as comfortable as I feel when I'm at a party, if that makes sense. Which, again, is only when I'm drinking and have no inhibitions, otherwise I just let that discomfort get to me, and I'm taken down to feeling awkward myself.


----------



## Cynae (Mar 24, 2011)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> Do you think that "extroverts" view people with SA like this?


I just want to point out:
I'm an extrovert with SA (even if over time it made me more of an ambivert). Extroversion has nothing to do with social skills, it's just how your thought process is expressed and where you draw you energy from.

/nit-pick


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

A lot of negative assumptions are made about socially awkward people. It's all about assumptions really. Most extroverts I know have made pathetic untrue assumptions about both extroverts and introverts. If an extroverted person gave an introverted person the time of day they might learn a lot. But hell it's a lot easier to go with what looks good on the outside.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> *a lot of people* had some negative things to say about people who are socially awkward.


You exaggerate negativity, lol. :no


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well in my personal experience, i don't feel people HATE SA peeps! 

I do however feel i give off the impression that i'm angry all the time or my face is frozen. But that's not the case.

just my opinion.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Cause we make them feel awkward. (maybe)


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

sophieness07 said:


> my boyfriend's family sometimes makes comments, like, "it could be worse, we could be one of those weirdos who have to take Prozac for social anxiety disorder" (ummm of course this makes me paranoid that they are referring to me in my presence since it describes me PERFECTLY) or "I don't like the quiet kids at the school I work at, at least the rambunctious ones have a personality". I generally do not say anything to these remarks but I find them to show a very judgmental and unflattering light on their personality.


Wow, immature much! Who says **** like that? Man, I'm glad I'm not like THOSE people. Of all the things to pick out on people? That's just stupid. Hope your boyfriend's nothing like his family. :no


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

well its understandable. who would want to talk to someone who can never look them in the eye or show any care in the world.


----------



## Liamrage (Apr 3, 2011)

I suppose it's kind of subjective. Depending on whether or not the non socially awkward person finds the person with SA attractive. There's this girl where I work, and she hates me like full on can't stand to look at me anymore. I just couldn't bring myself to say anything to her, it's proper terrifying for me. She was hot as well, such a tragedy. I can empathize with this because she like assumes I'm an arrogant dick who loves himself...

Other than that, I suppose non socially awkward people just find it frustrating and stressful to themselves. I think it does offend a lot of people when you don't make eye contact and speak the bare minimal to them.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

AllanMaso said:


> I think that we might come off as boring to some people. We don't talk much, so we can't really entertain people much. I doubt many people consider that the quiet ones might have a problem, and are quick to assume that they're just boring, bland nobodies. So we're not worth their time I guess. That's what I think at least. But some of the best people I know are extroverts. I think it's just the egotistical ones that look down on us.





arpeggiator said:


> We made them uncomfortable because they have no clue how to deal with us. We don't give much information about ourselves, but the same time they don't make the effort to ask us and they give up easily.
> In my case it's becuse I have avoidance tendencies and I'm a serious person.


:yes
I totally agree.


----------



## rdp234 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nobody hates socially awkward people. It's ridiculous that you feel that way. That's the problem. You make a mistake, things don't go your way and you think everyone hates you. People are funny. You have to know yourself. Stop waiting for other people to tell it's okay. You have to love yourself.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I don't think that all extroverts necessarily hate socially awkward people. The problem is that socially awkward people are looked down upon by most of society because they can't socialize like the other 98% of the population.


----------



## rdp234 (Jan 13, 2011)

shynesshellasucks said:


> I don't think that all extroverts necessarily hate socially awkward people. The problem is that socially awkward people are looked down upon by most of society because they can't socialize like the other 98% of the population.


You really think 98% of the population is happy and carefree and socializes at will? That's your problem. Most people are miserable. No one is better than you or doesn't face the same things as you. SA is just a label. Life is not easy for anyone. When you grow up you'll realize that.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

People don't like those who are different from the normal standards of society. They fear us loners are crazy and serial killers. Pfft unlikely.


----------



## rdp234 (Jan 13, 2011)

daniel1989 said:


> People don't like those who are different from the normal standards of society. They fear us loners are crazy and serial killers. Pfft unlikely.


Not true. Your perception. That's a defeatist attitude and what you hear a lot of. Most people don't care. They don't think anything about you. You feel that way about yourself.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

rdp234 said:


> Not true. Your perception. That's a defeatist attitude and what you hear a lot of. Most people don't care. They don't think anything about you. You feel that way about yourself.


Well I don't exactly feel that way about myself I don't have severe SA or even mild SA. It's quite minimal these days. That wasn't how i see myself that's an observation based on what the general population provided on various yahoo answers webpages. However that's hardly a reliable source.


----------



## WildeVane (Mar 27, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> To be honest some SA members frustrate me too because they can type but cant talk. And when you do talk to them its like a frozen statue as though their in pain, and give off impression they dont like you at all, even though inside they do. I try to empathize and be friendly but at some point it gets tiring.
> 
> Am not being rude but honest, its like they can chat with you online and be funny but in real life its total opposite and convo is painful. I personally am shy and have mild SA but i can function and carry convo, so when i meet another SA i am nice and sweet but i cant connect because i know their hiding themselves, so am left in awkward position.
> 
> ...


You said it best. I have mild SA so I can empathize with other SA people but SA's tend to come off as rude and unapproachable at times and people tend to resent that. Also, people hate feeling awkward. We as humans, go out of our way to avoid awkward situations because it makes us feel insecure- we like to be around people that make us feel confident and comfortable. Unfortunately talking to a reallllly SA is a very awkward situation.

It sucks because I know how I can be sometimes and I feel bad about making people feel uncomfortable and insecure about themselves just because _I'M_ uncomfortable and insecure about myself at times.


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Because we come off as unfriendly, cold and unapproachable. I have known other people with SA and its always the vibe that's given off, even if I know what they're going through. It's sad because you're screaming to be accepted and for people to talk to you and like you, but your body language seems to have a mind of its own.


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

In my experience (lifelong sufferer, as in I don't remember not being like this) you aren't as weird as YOU think you are. I sometimes do stuff that is completely obvious to some that I am freaking out about a situation, but not everyone even notices.

I have very severe SA, and yet a lot of times when new people find out how bad it is they will say they never would have guessed on first meeting me. Perhaps because I have adapted to it after all these years, it's different then for someone who has recently developed it or had it get worse, but either way, people often point out that they really would never have known.

I have actually had some people say they thought I was pretty outgoing! me?! wtf? lol Well at least until they got to know me better and saw me have a meltdown (so not pretty.)


----------



## LovelyAmor (Nov 23, 2010)

primalrose said:


> Because we come off as unfriendly, cold and unapproachable. I have known other people with SA and its always the vibe that's given off, even if I know what they're going through. It's sad because you're screaming to be accepted and for people to talk to you and like you, but your body language seems to have a mind of its own.


:ditto


----------



## LostInReality (Mar 31, 2011)

It's not that socially awkward people are hated, but rather that it's transferable. People don't like to feel awkward so they avoid the people that are awkward.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I think if anyone dislikes an awkward person, it's because awkwardness is catching. I can tell people haven't liked being around me much in the past because they can immediately see that I'm socially awkward, and it makes everyone else feel uncomfortable.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> I don't think the world _hates _socially-awkward people.
> 
> I think they enjoy making fun of socially-awkward people, though.


Yeah, I run into this at my kids baseball practices / games.

I'm not a coach, but it's very, very much run by volunteers. I carry the equipment, I help warm up the kids if asked, I do what I can. Ya know, with my history with SA, I'm putting myself out there as much as I can. I'm not, in no way, coach material. Actually, I think I am, but I don't fit into their description of what is a "coach".

I'm getting a really bad vibe from one of the assistant coaches. Something about me apparently really gets on this guys nerves, which I don't get, because I barely say a word, & I do help out.

Maybe some people are that close-minded that if you don't fit into their exact mold of what the perfect parent, the perfect student, the perfect son or daughter should be....well then the passive-aggressiveness comes out, sometimes the open hostility comes out.

God forbid you don't fit into the cookie-cutter preconceived notion of what you're "role" should be. Whatever that is.

The thing is, who's to say they're outspoken, extroverted, in-your-face personalities are "right"?


----------



## rdp234 (Jan 13, 2011)

Some people are just different, maybe outcasts in some ways. I'm not saying that as a bad thing. A lot of great people have been that way, a lot of artists and such. I think sometimes you want too badly to be accepted. Not everyone is going to like you, it's that way with most people. Sometimes we take things too personally.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Because it's easy to escapegoat the weird one out~(psychopaths)
Because they(haters) suspect they(hated) might be hiding something negative~(paranoids)


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

rdp234 said:


> Nobody hates socially awkward people. It's ridiculous that you feel that way. That's the problem. You make a mistake, things don't go your way and you think everyone hates you. People are funny. You have to know yourself. Stop waiting for other people to tell it's okay. You have to love yourself.


When I use the word "hate", I don't mean it literally. I mean do they DISLIKE socially awkward people? We tend to react to social situations a bit differently.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think sometimes people judge others too harshly and immediately put up barriers to people who are socially awkward. Personally I think the best kind of person would never judge anyone socially awkward but sadly most people seem to be empty shells that immediately judge and never give all types of people a try. I feel like I'm in the minority sometimes because I never judge anyone and wouldn't label anyone. Those who dislike socially awkward people are never worth the time of day in the first place though


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Cody88 said:


> I think sometimes people judge others too harshly and immediately put up barriers to people who are socially awkward. Personally I think the best kind of person would never judge anyone socially awkward but sadly most people seem to be empty shells that immediately judge and never give all types of people a try. I feel like I'm in the minority sometimes because I never judge anyone and wouldn't label anyone. Those who dislike socially awkward people are never worth the time of day in the first place though


Thats really cool. I wish that there were more people that think like you in the world!!!


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

Probably because there so quiet and don't give much information away. Probably a bit like myself because I'm afraid I will get judged and people will make me feel worse about myself. I feel really awkward around alot of people and feel more comfortable around a few people I feel I can trust.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

@VivaEmptinessRoses haha thanks! Me too


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

Well what are we supposed to do if we can't hold that kind of conversation? I think most of us really WANT that social interaction and a lot of us aren't just scared. But we just can't think of what to say like social people do. The words don't come into our heads.

I'm much further now than before, I no longer have fear of people wether it's talking or anything. It's just the social skills I don't have, so it still becomes akward. How anybody can dislike another for this is beyond me.


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

I think they dislike socially awkward people because we make them feel awkward, and we confuse and frustrate them. It is really hard to talk to an extremely shy person because, if you're like me, all you do is sit there and smile like an idiot, and I'm sure that probably gets annoying. I think sometimes people think we CHOSE to act the way we do and so they view us as just being wierd or rude, and they don't consider the fact that we may have a problem.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Cynae said:


> I just want to point out:
> I'm an extrovert with SA (even if over time it made me more of an ambivert). Extroversion has nothing to do with social skills, it's just how your thought process is expressed and where you draw you energy from.


I don't think SA necessarily has anything to do with social skills either, although in some cases I could imagine it could arise from negative feedback due to poor social skills. Also a lot of people with SA tend to lack experience in social situations which could result in relatively impaired social skills in a given situation. As a general rule though I think most people with SA have at least average social skills. However part of the skill I guess is the execution in that there's no point knowing what to say and when if you can't make yourself say it and sound genuine.

As far as people not liking the socially awkward goes. I haven't looked at the article but; To play the devils advocate I find that sometimes socially awkward people don't seem to mean what they say. I'm as guilty of this as anyone and I find it happening sometimes even when I really mean what I'm saying. I think some extroverts are good at dealing with socially awkward people and others don't know how to react to them. I agree with what someone said that when two socially awkward people interact sometimes both people are too aware of cues that could be perceived as negative and this has a snowball effect of sorts, whereas the socially confident extrovert is unfazed by these cues. As someone else mentioned though people often see us as pushovers and aren't threatened by us!


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

No they really do dislike introverts like us. I have heard a co-worker say "ya know, a cost controller should have charisma and personality....unlike that guy" (probably referring to me)

And you can see it in their faces how uncomfortable they are when you don't launch a machine gun volley of hyper jokes all over the conversation while smiling and laughing. They are quite insecure in that silence is unbearable for them...it makes them uncomfortable with themselves. They are uncomfortable with themselves, they need to continually feed on the energy of those around them. Sort of a vampiric relationship lol. Mind you I'm talking about the extro's who do dislike us.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

tigerblood said:


> Well what are we supposed to do if we can't hold that kind of conversation? I think most of us really WANT that social interaction and a lot of us aren't just scared.* But we just can't think of what to say like social people do. The words don't come into our heads.*
> 
> I'm much further now than before, I no longer have fear of people wether it's talking or anything. It's just the social skills I don't have, so it still becomes akward. How anybody can dislike another for this is beyond me.


Yes yes yes. If I could spontaneously form thoughts and jokes on the spot I would be very popular. I _used_ to have this skill when I was very young but for some reason my crazy brain fog now blocks alot of spontaneous thinking from occurring.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

The "best answer" was spot on. 

I myself do not like to give out a lot of information. I am very secretive, quiet, emotionless, etc. because I do not want to draw attention to myself and risk being bullied. Sometimes though, being the way I am actually backfires and causes people to notice me. Then, when I finally do say something, they stare and me and give me dirty looks as if saying "How dare you decided to talk now. You already ruined your chance and first impression. Why bother trying to socialize now?"


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

whoever wrote that best answer has got some great human insight


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> To be honest some SA members frustrate me too because they can type but cant talk. And when you do talk to them its like a frozen statue as though their in pain, and give off impression they dont like you at all, even though inside they do. I try to empathize and be friendly but at some point it gets tiring.
> 
> Am not being rude but honest, its like they can chat with you online and be funny but in real life its total opposite and convo is painful. I personally am shy and have mild SA but i can function and carry convo, so when i meet another SA i am nice and sweet but i cant connect because i know their hiding themselves, so am left in awkward position.
> 
> ...


THIS!


----------



## Kam2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

crimsoncora said:


> I dont think anyone hates us but they might find us hard to understand. Because those with extreme SA may come off as rude or mean because there is no emotion or confidence.


I think this is exactly the case...Extroverts don't understand why we aren't ecstatic, and excited to be around lots of other people. So, they assume you're sad, or disinterested in them.


----------



## Zarrix (Apr 22, 2008)

When someone else doesn't seem interested in you, or wanting to socialise, how do you feel? Unfortunately, that is how socially awkward people make other people feel, as much as it is against our intentions. There is a mental block that prevents exhibiting true emotion which expresses true interest. I've always felt that this is the key to unlocking the social puzzle most of us are faced with on here, but like a lot of things, it is easier said than done.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Grapefruits said:


> The "best answer" was spot on.
> 
> I myself do not like to give out a lot of information. I am very secretive, quiet, emotionless, etc. because I do not want to draw attention to myself and risk being bullied. Sometimes though, being the way I am actually backfires and causes people to notice me. Then, when I finally do say something, they stare and me and give me dirty looks as if saying "How dare you decided to talk now. You already ruined your chance and first impression. Why bother trying to socialize now?"


Good post I agree, first impressions are everything, most people won't give you a second chance.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> I was reading a post on yahoo answers and a lot of people had some negative things to say about people who are socially awkward. Here is the link....
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081116213718AAiQrHR
> 
> ...


I thought the first yahoo answer (best answer) was _spot on_ (as Gordon Ramsey likes to say). I've experienced this numerous times in my life, even in offices I've worked at. I've had people who are very outgoing and popular become practically obsessed with me because they can't figure me out. You can just see their insecurities because they are so worried that my quietness might be a sign that I don't like them.

To be honest though, I've felt the same thing towards other quiet people. It doesn't make the behavior right, but I think it's pretty common. Fair or not, I think we as quiet people have the burden and responsibility to find a way to show those around us that we are friendly people if we hope to be socially successful. Just my .02.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

People are attracted to others who are interesting, and it's difficult to be interesting when you're anxious since anxiety affects your ability to think clearly and your memory. You can experience ADHD-like symptoms from anxiety, which might cause you to unintentionally blurt out inappropriate or even rude comments.

Also, when you're anxious, you don't connect with people on a personal level. The other person senses the anxiety and doesn't get the "high" that usually accompanies personal interactions. Anxiety can actually be contagious, which is an additional repellent.


----------



## Tormented (Dec 19, 2011)

I love trying to interact with socially awkward people, I am very sympathetic towards them and I get a lot of enjoyement from the challange of trying to talk to them and figure them out. 

I am attracted to the unusual, bizare and freakish. People who are considered normal, or typical extroverts or the life of the party don't interest me, they are so over-rated. 

The only thing you have to watch out for are people who may appear as socially awkward and quiet but when you try to talk to them you realise they are in fact just rude and respond to you with disinterest and treat you with an arrogant condescending attitude. I hate those types.


----------

